# HUGE thanks JayC



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

Huge thanks to James for a ****ing awesome seminar yesterday James you REALLY know your 10th planet shit!!!!!!!!!!!! If ANYONE is interested in the 10th planet system I would HIGHLY recommend you have James down to teach! it ok thinking you know your shit or lean of youtube but man you really dont until you have a guy who knows it correctly!!!!

PIX

VIDS to follow!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Make with the pics vids!! Good to hear it went well Bravo mr Chow


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Bravo mr Chow


If you were saying goodbye to the master of the 10th planet system, you could say that phrase back to front


----------



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys next time if you pay for places "show up" as others would not have to be turned away!


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Jay where did u get those Aoki style grappling tights from?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Outdoor Kit, they're called Dryflo from Lowe Alpine! Â£21.47 with postage


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

aw does that mean i cant get rainbow colored ones?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Tie Dye mate


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Jay, sometimes your ideas quite simply amaze me. Aoki Tights here i come


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought Jay was a BJJ white belt. Am I seeing things (again)?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I thought Jay was a BJJ white belt. Am I seeing things (again)?


You're seeing things. This did not happen!


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

jay u planning on cleaning out the 68kg category in feb then


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

No mate, I'm looking forward to some good competition! I'm not actually good lol


----------



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL James is no white belt I can tell you that watching his roll his use of the 10th planet system totally ****ed my guys game completely and I have seen my lads tap purple belts nogi


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

JayC said:


> No mate, I'm looking forward to some good competition! I'm not actually good lol


 what ever u got to the final last time didnt you? and that was at -76 wasnt it?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

-73!


----------



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

Work on your cardio then bud lol


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh:Jay have you ever considerd doing a Kama Surta(sp?) book :laugh: your way to flexible :yes:


----------



## Rich Austin (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.spaceandmotion.com/karma-sutra-positions.htm


----------



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

[email protected]


----------

